# Cheap RUB supplier??



## krstfoster (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi all, any one got any idea where I can get RUB's cheap? From staples there Like £30  thanks for any replies x


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

Homebase sell them and currently have 50% off. I just bought a load 

Failing that, there's a form called rubs r us I think it's called that seem To be alright


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

£30 each?

you say 'ball python', but what size rub are you looking for? and how many?

buying online is only cheaper if you're buying in bulk as the delivery charge bumps it up. most people use 50ltr for royals, which are around £15


----------



## krstfoster (Oct 23, 2012)

Where did I say ball python? Haha I am looking for 3 50l's as I am going to be moving house some time in the future so don't want to put them in vivs until I've moved...went to staples earlier and they were £24.95 each!


----------



## Hoggster (Dec 17, 2012)

B&q had a 4 for 3 offer on the rubs when I went in yesterday. All sizes available


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it's in one of the tags 

B&Q have started doing proper RUB's
There's Hobbycraft [ can't find a price online

Staples shouldn't be £25 they're only £15 + VAT on their site Really Useful 50 Litre Stacking Storage Box - Clear - Staples 

Argos are £14.99 each. Buy Really Useful Box 50 Litre Plastic Storage Box at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Plastic storage boxes and units.


----------



## krstfoster (Oct 23, 2012)

I thought you were a mind reader!!! 

Ooh thanks guys ill pop into b&q tomorrow! Whilst on the subject is a 50l rub with a heat mat n stat underneath ok as a permanent home for a royal?
Cheers jirsty


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

IKEA do some cracking RUB's, paid £3 for mine (without the lid because i dident need it)


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

krstfoster said:


> I thought you were a mind reader!!!
> 
> Ooh thanks guys ill pop into b&q tomorrow! Whilst on the subject is a 50l rub with a heat mat n stat underneath ok as a permanent home for a royal?
> Cheers jirsty


yeah it's fine unless it's a large female and it could be too small.




Gratenkutzombie said:


> IKEA do some cracking RUB's, paid £3 for mine (without the lid because i dident need it)


RUB's or tubs? RUB's are a brand name / *R*eally *U*seful *B*oxes from these Really Useful Products Ltd - Welcome - Buy Online Now!


----------



## deadmansfinger (Sep 22, 2008)

I bought a 70L from B&Q last week, they stock most of the range now. They don't seem to stock the 33L RUBs though so I ordered some from RUBS-R-US - Rubs which are being delivered tomorrow.


----------



## troyb (Apr 15, 2012)

Rhymans in town are cheapest place I know that sell rubs as a shop, or know someone in Shefield that sells them at a good price


----------



## troyb (Apr 15, 2012)

Also if want to use rubs as a permanent home, its good to make a rub rack, they seem to hold the temperature better and more stable


----------



## deadmansfinger (Sep 22, 2008)

deadmansfinger said:


> I bought a 70L from B&Q last week, they stock most of the range now. They don't seem to stock the 33L RUBs though so I ordered some from RUBS-R-US - Rubs which are being delivered tomorrow.


RUBs turned up this morning exactly as promised. I should note the communication from the guy at RUBS-R-US was really good. :2thumb:


----------



## JBOB (Dec 14, 2012)

I saw some 33l Rubs in Morrisons for £4. Looks quite good quality.


----------



## deadmansfinger (Sep 22, 2008)

troyb said:


> Also if want to use rubs as a permanent home, its good to make a rub rack, they seem to hold the temperature better and more stable


Agreed :lol2:


----------



## deadmansfinger (Sep 22, 2008)

JBOB said:


> I saw some 33l Rubs in Morrisons for £4. Looks quite good quality.


Those weren't RUBS though were they? Just plastic storage boxes assuming they are the ones I saw in there too.


----------



## RUBS R US (Dec 28, 2012)

*Saved by the bell*

Well guys a Cheap rub supplier look no further were here to catch you as you fall 

RUBS-R-US 

any questions just shout


----------

